# whats your age an age range every one welcome



## bbwlover19 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 19 an I like bbw/SSbbw from 18 to 50 then from 51to 65 in this age range I'm a little Pickey but I still like


----------



## Matt (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm 20. When you say age range, do you mean to date or just what you find attractive? If I'm looking to date a woman then I prefer someone closer to my age, but I find any BBW/SSBBW attractive, regardless of age.


----------



## NoraBadora (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 25, and a bbw/borederline ssbbw. I prefer to date people closer to my age range, simply because I usually have way more in common with them than people a bit older or younger than me. I need someone who I can relate to and who can relate to me! =P lol


----------



## Tracii (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 36 but my guy is 56.If I were to start dating again I think it depends on the guys personality,probably date in my age range tho'.
Wouldn't rule out 25 thru 40.
Girls I like em' 20 -40.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm 42. I prefer someone around my own age but attitude is everything. It depends on the person.


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 5, 2009)

53 a SSBBW prefer single men 40 to 60. Are there any here?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer anyone legal, lol. I like younger men...obviously Not so fussy about size as long as he has a good looking face and hella good personality!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 5, 2009)

24 and my range for attraction is very flexible, say, 16-46, though for a relationship it makes more sense closer to mine.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 5, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> 53 a SSBBW prefer single men 40 to 60. Are there any here?



You should check out the 2009 singles thread - I think it's in the lounge 

I'm 25, and I have a really wide age range that I find attractive. I'd say my standard is 21-55, although I'm certainly attracted to people outside that range as well. The main problem I find with people younger than 21 or older than 55 is that there are frequently personality clashes - immature 18-year-olds can annoy me to no end, because I see a lot of the assumptions and thought processes that I had around that age (and got past). And I'm quite liberal, and many (though far from all) people over 55 have significantly differing social/political views, particularly in terms of my sexuality (there are plenty of younger folks who have problems with this too, but I find that it's a higher percentage of the older crowd). So if we're just talking physical attraction, I'd say it's probably 17 and up, but if we're talking relationship/personality stuff, it really narrows things down.


----------



## Tau (Aug 6, 2009)

No older than 45 for me - when they start sharing a generation with my parents it gets too creepy for me. As for youth - 17 year old boys are very, very delicious for some disturbing reason  I look but I don't touch


----------



## Oirish (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 26 and just moved to Napa, CA to work at a winery. My dating range is between 20 and 30.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 21, range is from 18-mid twenties


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 7, 2009)

25.

I have generally dated women either a year older or a year younger then me. It just happens like that. I think it's because we both start quoting television shows we both watched growing up like "Salute Your Shorts" and "Hey Dude" and "Pete & Pete" which somehow leads to unspeakable passion.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

My age is 31 and I am already married.  :bow: I guess a range close to my age range if I still must answer the other question.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm twenty three and I will date your sister and your grandmother.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2009)

18.. I'd prefer older than myself, like 19-25, but I make exceptions (my boy's 18.)


----------



## Mini (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm almost 25, and I generally prefer older girls because they're less insane.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mini said:


> I'm almost 25, and I generally prefer older girls because they're less insane.



What about like mid life crises and such?


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 10, 2009)

:happy:I'm 24..... soon to be 25 and I am attracted to men from about 21 - 36... but havent dated anyone over 30... open to it though...


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm 33, no seriously lol! 

I'd say from 25-45, although age is just a number and it's who you are as a person at the end of the day, but personally I'd feel weird dating anyone younger then 25.

peace.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm almost 29. My range is between 25 to early 40's...I prefer older guys, have dated a few, but I've never gone younger for some reason...My ideal is mid-30's though...but I wouldn't pass up a younger guy who was interested.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm 45. My range is 35 - 55, but it's not etched in stone as I once dated someone 32. My only hard fast rule is that you must be older than my youngest son (26). Anyone younger than that just creeps me out and makes me feel predatory. No cougar/Mrs. Robinson/Summer of 69/The Reader here thank you very much.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am 22, and I would say that my range is from 20 up to the early 30s. I prefer slightly older women in some respects. But it depends on the person for sure.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Generally I have been attracted to men older than myself. The biggest age difference was 15 years older. I'm thinking that was because for a long time guys my age or younger were, well complete dickheads to be honest. But now I'm nearing the mid 30's I'm liking guys around my age more. I personally don't think age is that important, as long as everyone is legal *


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 13, 2009)

I only date women between the ages of 27.5 and 27.75. It's just my policy, and always has been.


----------



## Oirish (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What about like mid life crises and such?



Still may be more directed insanity


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2009)

I prefer nonagenarians, but I settled for a 50-something.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm 37 and have dated as young as 25 and as old as 53. these days i do tend to stick to 35 and up...(unless he is just too fantastic too pass up ) the 20-30 age range boys are fun to play with...but usually catch and release dates...not someone i would date long term. 

i think it really depends on the guy and where they are in life...i have met mature younger guys and 40 year olds that try to act 21 again...:doh:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2009)

20, and pretty much any age that's legal (18 to 32, I guess). Of course, there are some exceptions I am willing to give in some cases. I have found a LOT of older women attractive. Mainly the women here on Dims. lol


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 14, 2009)

21, and my range is narrow, 18-27. Anyone outside that is just in too different a place to make a relationship work.


----------



## bdog (Aug 14, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> 20, and pretty much any age that's legal (18 to 32, I guess).



You'll be pleased to know that women over 32 are legal. I know I was.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 14, 2009)

A quarter century old,and my range would be 25+.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 14, 2009)

*I'm 24. I date guys 24 to 30.*


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm 21....my range is 18-i dont know yet lol XD


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 15, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I prefer nonagenarians, but I settled for a 50-something.



It's so much more fun to say than octogenarian.


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 15, 2009)

27, and 20-ish to ??? Like others have said, it's more of a personality thing than anything. Also? Senior discounts at the movies? SEXX-AAAY.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 15, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> I'm twenty three and I will date your sister and your grandmother.



at the same time, one would hope...


----------



## 0nlnn (Aug 15, 2009)

20, and I guess some where from 18 to 23 or 24. I might date a lady who is older, but I try to keep close to my age.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 42, mere weeks away from 43. I'm married so am compelled to say my "age range" is _EXACTLY_ the age of my wife, in fact, it is *EXACTLY* my wife.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 26 soon to be 27..I won't date anyone under 21 to 35..I like older guys, but tend to date guys younger then me..LOL.. I don't know why..


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm almost 29 (on the 22nd)

and for the longest time I have had a thing for dating/being attracted to older men. Recently I have been approached by younger men, and I have to admit, it's not that bad. With that being said I will set my age range at 21 to 50.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

24 year old (me) dating 20-30 year old gals.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just turned the big 40. I'm open to women between 30 and 50. "Youth" isn't that big of a deal to me, but I do find that I tend to be more compatible with women who are the same age or a little younger.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Just turned the big 40. I'm open to women between 30 and 50. "Youth" isn't that big of a deal to me, but I do find that I tend to be more compatible with women who are the same age or a little younger.



Here here!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> I'm 19 an I like bbw/SSbbw from 18 to 50 then from 51to 65 in this age range I'm a little Pickey but I still like



Got a cam?  



pdgujer148 said:


> Just turned the big 40. I'm open to women between 30 and 50. "Youth" isn't that big of a deal to me, but I do find that I tend to be more compatible with women who are the same age or a little younger.



30 to 50 is usually the range I list myself though I seem to end up mostly dating younger men. 

I said 30...but did entertain a conversation with a 28 year old last night....but that's all it turned out to be....entertainment.... 
I would prefer 35 to 45 but it's ridiculous to me to have hard core rules about numbers when meeting new people.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 17, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> I'm 42, mere weeks away from 43. I'm married so am compelled to say my "age range" is _EXACTLY_ the age of my wife, in fact, it is *EXACTLY* my wife.


This describes me, exactly (except I'm engaged rather than married).

-Rusty


> Hello CleverBomb it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 17, 2009)

first off I'm twenty
oh and i like em from 70 to 93 for sure rockin' the wrinkles!!!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

i am 33..not too old not too young


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

And now I have to reneg on my previous post because I like a guy who is younger than the age range I posted...Damn I'm cougar-iffic!:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> And now I have to reneg on my previous post because I like a guy who is younger than the age range I posted...Damn I'm cougar-iffic!:doh:



How old? You AND him?


----------



## Tania (Aug 21, 2009)

My dude range is 29-42. Some flexibility on the ends, depending on the guy. I like them youthful, but not so boyish that they look like teenagers. Acting like a teenager is ok, to a point. 

I am 34.


----------



## Hole (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm 21. I prefer a 6 to 10 year difference. Him being older.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 22, 2009)

Not to fussy, as long as they are out of high school and younger than my parents, which would be younger than 53. I used to have a rule that i would never date anyone younger, but finding as i get older age is not that much of an issue.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 22, 2009)

What a fun thread I love itbut being single and 57 your making me think that perhaps Id better just settle for bottle of Wincarnis and beige cardigans LOL. - the hell I will. Age preference women 40 to 60 so long as they are well built and dont get embarrassed to easily and understand my weird sense of humour:bounce:


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm 39. I like a woman my age; the closer, the better. I suppose my cutoff would be between 10 and 15 years difference; I usually find other red flags before I consider a woman's age to be a hindrance to a good relationship.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How old? You AND him?



He's younger than the range I posted for dudes lol. 5 years younger...we're not an item or anything...I just have an innocent (okay not so innocent) crush...:wubu:


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 24, 2009)

My age is 32....so I'm comfy with about 6 years younger to 6 years older.

However, my man is 27....so yeah....I think that makes me a puma.

My two best friends at work are ladies in their late 30s with younger guys. I keep joking that "We've got 'Wild Kingdom' in this office....two cougars and a puma!"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am 22, turning 23 in a month. Age of who I like? Well, 18-28, is sort of the dating game.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 27, 2009)

I am 49, although i generally dont look my age. I find i date intelligence and an ability to communicate more than an age...i keep finding i dont have an age i would say no to except legal wise...yes, i prefer them closer to my age, but that is primarily because of the reasons stated and maturity level...but have dated all over the range happily.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am 43 and my age range is 40-60


----------



## kingstreet23 (Aug 30, 2009)

im 18 looking for a nice bbw/ssbbw that is ether alittle younger like 15 or 16 or a little older like 20-21 but i could go for someone 22 at the most if it was for the right girl my name is james by the way if there are any interested girls messege me


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 2, 2009)

kingstreet23 said:


> looking for a nice bbw/ssbbw that is ether alittle younger like 15 or 16



:doh: ...15 or 16? Think you better stick with the 20-21 age range unless you wanna be sharing a cell with 42 year old Bubba at your local county jail. My ex was 19 when we first got together, and I was 24. I dunno why I usually tend to go for younger girls, but I think that has been my problem. Most are still figuring out what they want and when they reach the age when they know what it is they want, it might not be you lol. I think dating YOUNG is a gamble, and not one in your favor if you're older and wasting years away on something that might be for nothing.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeeeeeahhh. I'm going to hope that James is slightly younger than he claims, because it makes my world a happier place than if he's actually 18 and looking for girls who are under the age of consent.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 3, 2009)

I am turning 40 next week and prefer guys 32-47. It all depends on their personality.


----------



## bigtim59 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am 50 and I like bbw/ssbbw in the 35-55 years old range but there are always people outside of that range that I could like.


----------



## Tracy (Sep 3, 2009)

I just turned 40. I've dated younger and older. Age really doesn't matter to me. It's all about where the guy is in his life and the maturity level. So I'm not gonna list a certain range.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 10, 2009)

I just turned 33 last month. I used to like older guys but now I actually like em' younger. 25-30 sounds good to me :blush:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm 30... only guy I've had "dates" with in the last few years was a year older. Long term relationships were with guys 5-7 years older. Youngest guy was about 5 years younger. 

Don't know that I have limits but probably a 10 year age difference in any direction would be my max. Maybe. Probably. Definitely younger limit is probably 22, gotta be able to buy wine for the 3 times a year I actually want to drink!!


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm 29...and i've never really thought about the age range so for now will put it loosely at around 25ish - 45ish


----------



## BHMluver (Oct 10, 2009)

CPProp said:


> What a fun thread …I love it………but being single and 57 your making me think that perhaps I’d better just settle for bottle of Wincarnis and beige cardigans LOL. - the hell I will. Age preference women 40 to 60 so long as they are well built and don’t get embarrassed to easily and understand my weird sense of humour:bounce:



CPProp:

Thanks for the over-40 age preference. (Reading everyone's ages was starting to make me feel like Mrs. Robinson.)

Love, LOVE, L-O-V-E the laxative poster!!!! Is it legit and, if so, where could I get one?

BHMluver


----------



## cityslicker (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm 22...age range 19-25...ladies


----------

